# Red-neck Turtle Burgers!



## Ratton (Oct 27, 2011)

Handmade ground beef patties, topped with sharp cheddar cheese, wrapped in a bacon weave, then the next step, add hotdogs as the heads, legs with slits for toes and tail. 

Next step. Place on an oven rack, covered loosely with foil and baked for 20-30 minutes at 400 degrees.





A little crispy, not too crunchy...just how a turtle should be, no?:hungry: (click on picture for a larger view!)


----------



## ajhuff (Oct 27, 2011)

Love it!

-AJ


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 27, 2011)

What.

The.

*#&@%!?!*

I love it!


----------



## DwarvenChef (Oct 27, 2011)

Saw those a while back... Have yet to try it and may have to now that I'm working lol


----------



## El Pescador (Oct 27, 2011)

I would love to serve these to my vegan cousin's children...


----------



## Mike Davis (Oct 27, 2011)

Awesome!!! Those are cool!


----------



## Jim (Oct 28, 2011)

MMmmmm turtle!


----------

